# Moving to LA....Networking Advice?



## holing (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all, I'm a Berklee graduate who just graduated from the scoring program a month ago and I just moved to LA a few days ago. Have got an internship working for a composer. I have heard that networking is a HUGE thing in this industry and I would appreciate any advice for starting out. I have looked at the SCL and some facebook networking groups. Is there anywhere else I can find some good networking events with filmmakers/musicians? Thanks in advance for your advices!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 23, 2017)

Film festivals here are a great place to meet filmmakers. There are also a number of film associations you can join as a composer where you'll get invitations to various events and screening (for free).


----------



## charlieclouser (Aug 24, 2017)

You might want to come check out a performance on September 8th out here in Topanga, at the scenic and rustic Theatricum Botanicum - Topanga's awesome outdoor venue in an ancient grove of oak trees, originally built by Will Geer (best known as grandpa on "The Waltons" back in the day).

The performance will feature live performances of works by a bunch of Topanga (and other) film composers like:

- Dan Licht (who sadly passed away last month) of "Dexter" fame.
- Michael Levine (ex HZ guy, scored "Cold Case")
- Jeff Rona (too many TV credits to list)
- Ceiri Torjussen (ex Marco Beltrami guy, many cool orchestral works)
- Adam Peters (Oliver Stone's "Savages" etc.)

... and a few other interesting composers.

It will be a pretty low-key affair in a cool outdoor venue, with ample opportunity to meet and greet and hang out with the composers and assorted hangers-on. There's a group of us composers out in Topanga who get together every month or two to talk shop, talk shit, and compare horror stories, and this performance was organized by Marshall McDaniel (a fine cellist and Will Geer's great-grandson). The Topanga composer's group was founded by Andrew Gross, and helped along by his, Cliff Martinez's, and Michael Levine's tireless and annoying efforts to foster networking and collaboration. Michael is on the Governor's Board of the Television Academy (home of the Emmy™ Awards) and is a very talented composer and violinist, and seems to always be teaching a class, hosting an internship, etc. Show up, don't be shy, and introduce yourself!

(All other vi-controllers who are in the LA area, come on down!)

Admission is $20, and you can buy tickets on the Theatricum web site, or probably at the door as well - but don't quote me on that. There is a parking lot ($5) but if it's full just park on Topanga Canyon Blvd and hike on in.

Here's the web page for Theatricum with details of the event:

http://theatricum.com/undertheoaks-2/


----------



## holing (Aug 25, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Film festivals here are a great place to meet filmmakers. There are also a number of film associations you can join as a composer where you'll get invitations to various events and screening (for free).



Thanks Gerhard! Will surely check it out!


----------



## holing (Aug 25, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> You might want to come check out a performance on September 8th out here in Topanga, at the scenic and rustic Theatricum Botanicum - Topanga's awesome outdoor venue in an ancient grove of oak trees, originally built by Will Geer (best known as grandpa on "The Waltons" back in the day).
> 
> The performance will feature live performances of works by a bunch of Topanga (and other) film composers like:
> 
> ...



Thanks Charlie! That sounds like a great event! Would totally love to be there!


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 25, 2017)

Just get out there and make some friends. Organic 'networking' is far better than business card toting mixer events in my very limited experience. And sure some work can come from those types of events but music being a creative field its much more rewarding to be working among your actual friends 

BTW I am LA based too. Always happy to say hello over a coffee.

-DJ


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 25, 2017)

Vitamin B. Try to meet the people you want to work with in person. Literally everyone who is capable of using V.I.s these days is suited for a simple assistant posisch. Try to convince the people around you that you can handle every assistant job, but let them know that in the end, you're worth more than that. Things will happen...


----------



## holing (Aug 26, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Just get out there and make some friends. Organic 'networking' is far better than business card toting mixer events in my very limited experience. And sure some work can come from those types of events but music being a creative field its much more rewarding to be working among your actual friends
> 
> BTW I am LA based too. Always happy to say hello over a coffee.
> 
> -DJ



Hi Daniel, thanks for the advice! Have messaged you


----------



## holing (Aug 26, 2017)

ghostnote said:


> Vitamin B. Try to meet the people you want to work with in person. Literally everyone who is capable of using V.I.s these days is suited for a simple assistant posisch. Try to convince the people around you that you can handle every assistant job, but let them know that in the end, you're worth more than that. Things will happen...



Thanks for the advice!


----------

